# Applying humic acid/kelp/biochar/etc through winter?



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Located in southern NJ.

I renovated this fall and I'm looking to build and add to my 2.9%om soil as a long term plan.

Is there any value to do monthly additions of the various products mentioned throughout the winter as long as the ground isn't snow covered or frozen solid?

Assuming the sun is shining and highs in the mid to upper 30's during application of liquids (would imagine bio char and granular humic could be applied anytime) would any benefit be gleamed or is it better just to wait?

I also assume if the turf isn't actively growing, any topdressing of compost is I'll advised.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know the answer to your question(s) but replying to bump this up for a response.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

I've got the same questions. Wanting to add biochar and OM during the winter months when the ground is not frozen. I know the micro herd wouldn't be active but the tank would be full come spring.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I am not a 100% sure but I had this questions a little while back and gathering information piece meal from different places, I do not think there is a huge benefit for it. The OM increase from application of granular products from what I understand is fairly minuscule, unless you are pounding the ground with something like Humic DG which is 62% humic acid @ 200lbs/acre (~5lbs/M) every few months. The best increase in OM will be from root cycling, there is great review by Matt Martin aka grass factor on it. So focus on a healthy lawn and a long game and it will increase.

If the application for humic is for nutrient availability I would focus first on your PH and macros before you jump to that and get the biggest bang for the buck and improve turf.

From what I understand kelp has an excellent effect on rootmass and increase OM in that zone. It is also an excellent resource for fighting stress and recommended to apply before stress sets in. When grass is dormant I do not see a great use of it. Here is a publication

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2007sep74.pdf

My plan was to start applying a good load of biosolid (whatever the cheapest I can find such as baystate vs ocreangro vs milorganite) @ 1lb of N/M in the spring for the slow feed and good amount of OM (milorganite says it is 80% OM). This will translate to a 16.5lb/M of product and will give a slow and sustained release of nutrients plus OM- this way might be slightly cheaper and hits two birds with one stone. It also avoids a huge flush that you might get with synthetics. Keep in mind that I need the nitrogen because i did a reno and a very late overseed job so both will need feeding.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

There is ~40,000 lbs of dirt in the top 6 inches of 1000 square feet. Addition of anything at rates of 1-2 lbs/1000 square feet will not directly improve organic matter. If you want to change that number, top dressing with compost or peat moss is a better choice. 1 yard of compost is ~1600 lbs. Half of that is water, so you have ~800 lbs of dry matter. The organic matter in compost is early stage organic matter so you don't get as much benefit as Humics which are late stage organic matter, but you also can't affordably add hundreds of lbs of Humics.

The benefits of biochar/humic/kelp are not really in increasing the measurable organic percentage. They help with a lot of things going on in the soil such as nutrient and water holding, improving soil structure, and promoting a healthy soil microbiome. I view them as supplemental to balancing pH/Phos/Potassium as they potentially work as amplifier for what is already in the soil (Kelp also adds a lot of micro nutrients). Adding then in the winter will not hurt and I don't think the application will be wasted.

I would not top dress compost until the grass is growing. At the rates typically used (1-1.5 yards/1000 square feet), you will risk smothering the grass if it cannot grow through.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@bernstem and here I thought applying 20lbs of something like milorganite might be much (and may be from a N standpoint) but 800lbs of dry product per M is just 🤯.. I never researched how much compost is needed .. that will be an expensive top dress overall but I'm sure the benefits are a lot. I'm just thinking how painful it would be without a top dresser.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@uts it is more work than cost, though it isn't cheap. You can usually get quality compost delivered for 30-75 dollars per yard depending on amount (it is cheaper for larger amounts as delivery is usually a flat fee).

The big problem is setting aside a full day to spread it. One person can reasonably do ~5k square feet in 8 hours or less with a shovel, rake, and wheelbarrow if they are efficient and can physically do the work.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Took delivery of 30 yards of compost last week and ordered a Newer Spreader. I wanted to get it early since it is 50% mushroom and I've heard that mushroom compost is high in salts. I'll let it sit with an occasional turn so most should be leached out by spring. 
I'm spreading it over 15k so probably do 2 apps. One in spring and possibly wait until fall for the second.


----------

